# Windows 7 code, woher?



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

so meine frage:

wenn ich win7 runterlad u. installier, dann muss man ja den code eingeben... wenn ich es aber noch auf einem anderen pc installieren möchte, woher bekomm ich dann den neuen code? Oder muss ich es nochmal runterladen?

Gruß F.E.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

Du kannst den gleichen Key noch mal verwenden oder dir hier Windows 7 Release Candidate ? Vorschauprogramm für Kunden einen neuen holen 
Runterladen musst du es nicht noch mal.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

ok... bei mir hat der selbe nach dem umstieg von beta auf RC version ned mehr gefunzt... thx


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. Juli 2009)

is aber komisch weils die selben keys sind


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Juli 2009)

hast du inzwischen einen key?
sonst schick ich dir einen per PN


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ok... bei mir hat der selbe nach dem umstieg von beta auf RC version ned mehr gefunzt... thx



Beim RC tun die Betakeys es sei denn man hat eine RC mit ner 72er Buildnummer die man auch Pre-RTM nennt.


----------



## micky12 (13. Juli 2009)

Man kann jeden Key für 3 PCs benutzen


----------



## HokusPokus (7. März 2011)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> hast du inzwischen einen key?
> sonst schick ich dir einen per PN


 
kannst du mir vll einen schicken ich habe das selbe problem


----------



## BlackH0wk (1. April 2011)

ich habe das selbe problem und weis nicht woher ich einen code bekommen soll kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Für den RC wirst du keinen Code mehr bekommen, zudem ist der Thread ursprünglich von 2009.
Wenn du jetzt einen Win 7 Code haben willst, dann musst du dir einen kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2011)

> kannst du mir vll einen schicken ich habe das selbe problem





> ich habe das selbe problem und weis nicht woher ich einen code bekommen soll kann mir jemand helfen?


Jedes Geschäft in eurer Nähe freut sich auf den Besuch und den Kauf einer Windowslizenz. Der letzte Eintrag war ja am 13.07.2009 03:02, und ist wohl etwas alt für ernsthafte Anfragen. Vielleicht mal hier lesen, damit wäre der Wunsch eher sinnfrei -> Ab dem 1. März 2010 wird Ihr PC alle zwei Stunden heruntergefahren.


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

Nicht jedes. Mein Bäcker nebenan wäre wohl eher etwas erstaunt und nicht erbaut.


----------

